# uummm this'll sound weird



## Kean (Jan 4, 2009)

hi all

k so when i get a hedgie in may i am think ing about which one i should get and have found 
pretty wierd pictures of them soo
i was wondering (not that it matters but) do all hedgehog do that thing where they look really grumpy and their forhead quills make thier eyes look like slits ill try and find a picture of if t so you can tell me :roll:[attachment=0:2st9g6im]funny hedgehog.jpg[/attachment:2st9g6im]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

All hedgies do that, and most will, often. That's their defense mechanism. Unless you have such a friendly hedgehog that it never raises a quill, be prepared for it. 

Some can be so grumpy that you can't even see their face, just their nose through a tiny dent in the quills.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha, that was one of my favorite things daisy did,
she'd smash up her face and lower her vizor quills and ram things still she knew it was O.K hehehe silly hedgies :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

my hedgehog does that often. i think its cute and funny!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

My husband and I refer to it as "grumpy face" and then we start using baby talk to our guys cause they have grumpy faces and it's cute because it's supposed to scare us but it doesn't.

We should probably start looking into a human baby so posts like this one don't sound as weird :?


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, its perfectly normal. 
Out of the three I had all of them had done it at some point..
Numo is very grumpy and he hardly shows his face !
Razzle barly raised a quill he only did that if i suddenly moved my hand in front of him or when I woke him up.
Jumbie did it once in a blue moon!


----------



## Kean (Jan 4, 2009)

ok thanx guys just wanted to know


----------

